# Non UK Members



## Flissy (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi there
Just wondering if there's an area for non UK girls. 
Am on 1st cycle (have posted on August/Sept area) but wondered if there are any members in New Zealand. Would be curious to know....
Thanks
Flissy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,119.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61645.0.html

Try those links for the going abroad for tx board and Ex Pats chat !!

Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle  

Best wishes
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Flissy

We do have a section for abrodies I can leave you the link, (flippy got there first  )
I do know that we have a Quite a few non uk members so someone may be in NZ!

add your location to your profile and people will be able to spot you 

Wishing you lots of  and  for your 1st cycle, scary and exciting all at the same time hey ?

I am sure you will have a few replies from your posts, if you need any help just shout my way

~Dizzi~


----------



## Flissy (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks so much girls.
You're so helpful. Makes a huge difference having this site as only immediate family know about this situation and I'm a long way from some very dear friends.

Love
Flissy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm from UK but my parents emigrated to NZ several years ago (actually my stepdads Australian & has loads of family in NZ)...just wondered whereabouts you were   My parents live just outside Nelson on the South Island.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya flissy, as an insomniac i tend to still be on here late at night when the other side of the world logs onto ff! i know thers a lady called purpleal who's from syndney aus, will post you a link to one of her threads so you can contact her if you wish...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54492.msg736058.html#msg736058
just click on her name then send a message. x

ps. also found a lady called jubjub from auckland new zealand hun, heres a link to contact her.. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62952.msg849673.html#msg849673

*♥´¨) 
¸.·♥ ´¸.·*♥´¨) ¸.♥·*¨) 
(¸.·´ (¸ ;.♥.Ceri


----------



## Flissy (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you so much!
How very kind to help me out. I shall blow bubbles to all!
Best wishes to you,
Flissy.
I'm in Auckland, North Island.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Flissy!

I am not your side of the world, but at Expat in Netherlands.

Thanks for the link Jennifer, I didn't know it existed!

Sue 



Flissy said:


> Hi there
> Just wondering if there's an area for non UK girls.
> Am on 1st cycle (have posted on August/Sept area) but wondered if there are any members in New Zealand. Would be curious to know....
> Thanks
> Flissy


----------

